# North Carolina Energy Code?



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi everyone. Does anyone know in the Mooresville area of NC if there are any energy codes like Title 24 in California? Also, anyone local to the area know what code cycle their on? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

monitormix said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know in the Mooresville area of NC if there are any energy codes like Title 24 in California? Also, anyone local to the area know what code cycle their on? Thanks in advance.


 
2008 NEC
Nothing like title 24 that I am aware of.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

monitormix said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know in the Mooresville area of NC if there are any energy codes like Title 24 in California? Also, anyone local to the area know what code cycle their on? Thanks in advance.


Lets hope not when NC gets as F'd as California, America as we know it is SHOT in the ass.


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, no kidding. I love trying to explain to homeowners what the hell high efficacy means and all the other B.S. for their kitchen remodels. Brian, are you in the area?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

monitormix said:


> Yeah, no kidding. I love trying to explain to homeowners what the hell high efficacy means and all the other B.S. for their kitchen remodels. Brian, are you in the area?


No I live outside Washington DC, Leesburg, VA., behind Dulles Airport if you are familiar with the area.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

There all "buy more" codes. NY energy codes require min 600mcm cu for residential 400 amp services. Good news is I have'nt seen one inspector enforcing anything other than IC cans


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

monitormix said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know in the Mooresville area of NC if there are any energy codes like Title 24 in California? Also, anyone local to the area know what code cycle their on? Thanks in advance.


 Why? You moving here?? As far as I know 2008 and thats it.


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope. I was looking at a job for a lighting manufacturer that I do some consulting work for. Just wanted to be prepared.


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

monitormix said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know in the Mooresville area of NC if there are any energy codes like Title 24 in California? Also, anyone local to the area know what code cycle their on? Thanks in advance.


Better late than never. The only thing I have ran into is the inspectors wanting to see the label from the box for recessed cans as to being air tight. I keep the label with me where ever I go
Under 2008 NEC


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I live 30 minutes or so from Morrisville. There is no energy code like california has but there definitely is an energy code. What it is I am not sure as it generally pertains to commercial and I do mostly resi. work.

I found this



> The 2009 North Carolina Energy Conservation Code is based on the 2006 International Energy Conservation Code.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

monitormix said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know in the Mooresville area of NC if there are any energy codes like Title 24 in California? Also, anyone local to the area know what code cycle their on? Thanks in advance.


I am sick and tired of ASHRAE telling me how much energy is too much for say lighting or I squared R losses in wire and then jamming it down NEC's throat. They tell you how many watts per square foot you can use for lighting but not how many footcandles you are allowed. What happens when it isn't enough for an industrial process? Small wonder everyone is switching to T5-HO. As for voltage drop I take my cure from CBEMA, not ASHRAE/NEC.

Frankly, if the numbers don't work out right the way they want them and they want calculations, I just give them what they want to see and let them prove them wrong. I've never run into a time when they did or even could.

My job is to use the energy, their job is to produce it. Let them build more plants and distribution if there isn't enough and stop their whining.


----------

